# my birds from ace first 100 mile toss



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

My birds were tossed today from 100 miles at 6:35. They arrived back at 8:12. The truck driver who tosses the birds had originally told me they were out of shape because there keil was to dark not pink like it should be. He asked me if I was sure I wanted to toss them at 100 miles. As it turns out my birds got back 40 minutes faster than his birds.he is about 15 miles further than me. He was shocked. First race is 100 miles on Saturday morning.I hope they do the same thing again. Truthfully I was at work all day and just got home so i was on pins and needles wondering if they all made it back. Thanks ace for these birds I do appreciate it


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Must have been a nice tail wind to get them home in 1 hr and 37 minutes...Good job...Alamo


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Awesome! Good luck on the race.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks. I only have 6 young birds so I was very happy they all made it back. Great time is a plus


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Luck To You, Hope You Can Do It!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

good time, wish u good luck on the race


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> My birds were tossed today from 100 miles at 6:35. They arrived back at 8:12. The truck driver who tosses the birds had originally told me they were out of shape because there keil was to dark not pink like it should be. He asked me if I was sure I wanted to toss them at 100 miles. As it turns out my birds got back 40 minutes faster than his birds.he is about 15 miles further than me. He was shocked. First race is 100 miles on Saturday morning.I hope they do the same thing again. Truthfully I was at work all day and just got home so i was on pins and needles wondering if they all made it back. Thanks ace for these birds I do appreciate it


If it was a full 100 airline miles they flew 1814ypm and the other guys were at 1477ypm. If they did not have a good tail wind it was less than 100 mile but they still stomped the other guys birds.

GOOD Job


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Either way I'm happy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Kinda like an NBA player that is out of shape playing a high school kid that was in shape. NBA player would still stop the kid. Hate to see what they would do to his birds if they were in shape. 100 miles in 1:37 minutes, they are just fine. Good luck in the race. Keep us posted.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Sure will. Hope they do well in the real race hope they are not nervous and choke. ( kidding )


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Good for you. They will do just as good on race day or better. You must be doing something he's not doing. If he is trainning twice a week and your trainning 5 times a week. Who has the advantage.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My birds haven't done better then 30 mins on any of the twelve 25 mile tosses this week aside from the toss the afternoon the Hurricane past when they had the 30 to 40mph tailwinds. Idk how long they took that day because my clock doesn't work without electricity. But I know they took less then 30 mins since thats how long I took and the birds had already eaten drank and settled on their pearches. But I didn't expect them to break the 30 min mark this week because aside for right the hurricane we had either a headwind or sidewinds. Idk how your birds made that time yesterday. We had a SE wind a head wind I felt my birds made a good time making the 25 miles in 32 mins. That would have been a 2 hours 8 mins to do the 100 miles. Which would be pretty close to the speed Cosmo's birds made. I hope they make that time for you this Saturday. If they do it again you'll def beat me this week. My birds took 52 mins to do the 25 mile toss this afternoon my lil team I've got ready are a bunch of slow pokes. LoL


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I released my young birds at 4 1/2 miles this morning. It was the first time in all of these years that I have been able to watch them like this.

As soon as I released them I tossed the crates in the truck and took off. I watched them cross over the road almost 1/2 mile ahead of me. I had gone about a mile and had not seen them again so I pulled over and as I did they shot past me. The speed limit was 50 and at 50 miles an hour I was not catching them untill they reached the river. I saw them cross over the road a few times as they thought about crossing over the river. When they did the 40 or so pigeons on the wires went up with them. I crossed the bridge and stoped to watch them. I wanted to see how long they would stay with the other birds. They only stayed with them for a minute or two then broke off in three groups one right behind the other. At this point we were 2 miles from the loft. Even though the speed limit was 50 I kicked it up just under 60 miles an hour but did not see the birds again untill I got home. They were landing on the loft as I pulled up.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*nice*

I my self am just looking in to homers but you seem like you realy have some nice birds and good luck on your race on Saturday I am glad to see a Michigan flier with such great birds even if he moved to Florida Ace is a great guy I had a great time talking to him on the phone and learned a lot from him. He realy loves his birds and the sport


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> I released my young birds at 4 1/2 miles this morning. It was the first time in all of these years that I have been able to watch them like this.
> 
> As soon as I released them I tossed the crates in the truck and took off. I watched them cross over the road almost 1/2 mile ahead of me. I had gone about a mile and had not seen them again so I pulled over and as I did they shot past me. The speed limit was 50 and at 50 miles an hour I was not catching them untill they reached the river. I saw them cross over the road a few times as they thought about crossing over the river. When they did the 40 or so pigeons on the wires went up with them. I crossed the bridge and stoped to watch them. I wanted to see how long they would stay with the other birds. They only stayed with them for a minute or two then broke off in three groups one right behind the other. At this point we were 2 miles from the loft. Even though the speed limit was 50 I kicked it up just under 60 miles an hour but did not see the birds again untill I got home. They were landing on the loft as I pulled up.


How far are you going to train them out?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> How far are you going to train them out?


I am hoping to do a 100, 150 and 200 mile toss ( One Loft Race ) with them.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Well the birds are in the basket now. Can't do anything more other than try and sleep. Basketing was totally new to me. I did not realise the birds get split up. I also thought it was just my clubs birds. Its not its the combine. Aproximately 2000 birds. I know there is a club winner and a combine winner now. I am noticing how people check out other peoples birds. I learned a lot. Wish I had a few more birds but bad luck and inexperience caused me to lose some. I.will let u know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Pigeon 0446 my birds don't do good times on some of the short tosses either. They must fly around before trapping.they are more thirsty and hungry after a 100 miles on the wing. At 18 miles I have had them trap in 22 minutes and other times40 minutes


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think timing birds on short tosses is irrelevant. Many find the loft in a few minutes and then go routing to get their exercise in. I have had birds on short tosses find the loft and then go off and fly for another hour. Unless they are really hungry they would rather fly than eat. Come 100 miles they will drop and trap. That is enough exercise for them. I think time on the wing is most important when staying close to home. Good luck on the race tomorrow. Let us know which birds win the combine. gotta love 2000 birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

What club are you flying in and what are the band numbers still in the race. Would love to track them on the AU or club site. We start next weekend with a 700 bird warm-up race. Almost thinking about taking the 2 hour drive to watch the release. Can't wait to see how my birds do this year. The next race they will start the 20 bird limit.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> What club are you flying in and what are the band numbers still in the race. Would love to track them on the AU or club site. We start next weekend with a 700 bird warm-up race. Almost thinking about taking the 2 hour drive to watch the release. Can't wait to see how my birds do this year. The next race they will start the 20 bird limit.


He's not in an AU club/combine we're IF all the way we've got the IF Secretary and IF President in our combine the Long Island Combine both of them are also in g-pigeons club the East Meadow Club. I'm thinking the birds had to go up by now but I haven't heard of anything yet. But it should be a pretty fast one today with the 10 to 20mph tailwind they are predicting. Good Luck g-pigeon I know I need some luck today. LoL


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I think timing birds on short tosses is irrelevant. Many find the loft in a few minutes and then go routing to get their exercise in. I have had birds on short tosses find the loft and then go off and fly for another hour. Unless they are really hungry they would rather fly than eat. Come 100 miles they will drop and trap. That is enough exercise for them. I think time on the wing is most important when staying close to home. Good luck on the race tomorrow. Let us know which birds win the combine. gotta love 2000 birds.


Aside from the races all I use to judge how my birds are doing are those short tosses since all I ever take my birds on are short tosses they might go a few times past 25 miles but other then that all the tosses are 25 miles or shorter. But I know when the birds are hot or not by the times they are making from my spot. The times do depend on the weather and all that but with all the tosses to that spot over the years I know what times they should make in all the different weather conditons I let them up in. And this team right no isn't making the times I'd like to see them make. But who knows I might get supried in the race today and get a good one but I'm not too conident in the small team I have ready right now. But in a few weeks when I have my other 90 somthing birds ready for the races I'll be ready to kick some but.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just got the call the birds went up at 8:00. I'm 127 miles your a few miles shorter then me I'm thinking a lil over 2 hours today since the winds were light at release they shouldn't make any crazy speed today. The winds are in your favor today with the SW/SSW winds the birds should be blown up north just a lil bit which is where you are. Good Luck


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks good luck to you as well 0446 band numbers au x 11 19257, au ll 11 1075: au ll 1077, au x 11 19268, au ll 1076, au x 11 19299.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

And by the way it is a if race with the east meadow club.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

This waiting is killing me.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Whats your distance in this race? Mine is 126.626 I'm thinking about 55mph today as a top speed which would be around 2 hours and 20 mins to me. So I'll be going out to watch in probly 20 mins. Just incase they do better then what I think. But even if they do get home b4 I get out there my clock is all set up so they'll clock in anyway.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

10;25 3 trapped


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

There all back but a bit disappointed with there times when compared to the training tosses


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

First time they were up with 2000 pigeons. I am sure it was like a traffic jam in the sky. If they flew with the mob they probably followed the flock wherever it took them. New experience for the birds. I predict you had a few from the club break being the winners and the rest will be similar to your speeds. You never know. I have won 900 ypm races before. They could have circled for 30 minutes with all those birds and been pulled off line until they figured it out.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got my first bird back 10:33 and only 6 out of the 11 are home but I figured my birds would be a lil broken up today since the furthest they've been is 37 miles 2 times. So it was a 90 mile jump for them. I don't think my first bird is any good but it should do what I was hoping which was to keep me alive for average speed since I shouldn't be too far off the pace and I've got 9 races to catch up.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

My distance was 117 miles they flew 1424.33 yards per minute. They flew around a bit before landing . Let's see how they do next week


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

They had to have been home 10 minutes and 17 seconds to come in first


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> There all back but a bit disappointed with there times when compared to the training tosses


Just getting them all back the morning of the release is a good thing. They learned a lot this morning. 

It may not have made much difference for the race today but I have held this back untill after the race. I myself would not have sent the birds on a 100 mile toss three days before their first race. They did come home in real good time on the toss but they may have come in better time from the race without that other 100 miles just days before. JMHO


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

yes I think you're right


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> Just getting them all back the morning of the release is a good thing. They learned a lot this morning.
> 
> It may not have made much difference for the race today but I have held this back untill after the race. I myself would not have sent the birds on a 100 mile toss three days before their first race. They did come home in real good time on the toss but they may have come in better time from the race without that other 100 miles just days before. JMHO


I agree with ACE here. I think racers have the misconception in the US that we need to train our birds three days during the week hard from 60-100 miles. The guys in Europe don't do this. I think sometimes we feel the more we push them the better off they will be. My thoughts are that if you loft fly every day and say send them 50 miles on Tuesday that they should be able to fly 100 miles. Sending them 100 on Tuesday and Thursday is just burning them out. The need time to re-fuel. I think we put too many miles on our young birds. We then wonder why they do not do well during the later races. My thoughts are the 100 mile race should be in line with the training and in sequence. Not the fifth time they hit the mark. Most guys would disagree with what I am saying, but recently everyone has been loosing a bunch of birds. They blame it on the sun, moon, hawks etc. No one thinks it might be the fancier putting 2000 miles on a young bird before the series starts. When you break them down you got to give them time to build back up. The rest is as important as the training.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeon0446 has the same or better results and saved a bunch of gas money. His birds should peak in the mid to later races when all the five 100 mile tossers birds are fading. Just my theory. I think we beat our young birds down.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would only loft fly this week and see what they do Saturday. Let the other guys train two 60 milers during the week. Just my theory.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

g-pigeon said:


> They had to have been home 10 minutes and 17 seconds to come in first


your birds here are telling you something. Feed me differently, train me differently, give me rest, I got a little bug, etc. Figure that out and they will move up the sheet. I am thinking it is the rest. Think for a minute, if you send them on a 40 mile trainer and they take 1:30 minutes to get home what is the difference if they fly around the house for 1:30. They already know the way home. If you are feeding right they should want to fly. Last season they guy flying the birds sensed the birds had a little bug from the shipping baskets. Three days of 4 and 1 and a week of loft flying only resulted in the top 4 birds by 8 minutes. Let them tell you what they need.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

There is one other flier I spoke to who lives close to me. He says our racers will be dragged south with all the other birds.almost all the people in my combine live in the southshore. He also did not do well this race.but he does not do well normally on the first three races. I was also the long end guy this race 117 miles. Let's see what happens


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

g-pigeon said:


> There is one other flier I spoke to who lives close to me. He says our racers will be dragged south with all the other birds.almost all the people in my combine live in the southshore. He also did not do well this race.but he does not do well normally on the first three races. I was also the long end guy this race 117 miles. Let's see what happens


Sounds like a good theory. Yours followed the mob too far before they broke.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> There is one other flier I spoke to who lives close to me. He says our racers will be dragged south with all the other birds.almost all the people in my combine live in the southshore. He also did not do well this race.but he does not do well normally on the first three races. I was also the long end guy this race 117 miles. Let's see what happens


Who were you talking to was it Tony Torre? I do agree with him that the drag is down south a lil in our combine but not as south as most ppl think since the guys on the water out east are north of me and I'm 2 miles from the Great South Bay. Plus the winds were blowing the birds up north the guys up north should have had an advantage today. I like doing good when the winds aren't in my favor so ppl can't say I did good just because the winds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> They had to have been home 10 minutes and 17 seconds to come in first


The winner in my club made 1531.537ypm I made 1450.733ypm and was 8 mins and 6 secs from winning so thew winners in both our clubs made pretty much the same speeds. My bird came out of the back so she overflew the guy about 700 feet south of me said he saw a pack of about 25 birds come over at 10:25 right between us which would have made them the lead birds since thats when we needed to clock. His bird came back 3 mins later out of the back I'm thinking my bird was in that pack as well and stayed with the pack a lil longer then his. One of the top flyers on the island who is in my club was 24 mins behind me in the race. So all in all I think we both did pretty good.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

How did you do 0446. I was surprised my birds did so well in training and not so well in the race. But I guess those are the breaks. I was talking to goldfinger lofts. There are very few east meadow club members on the northshore. how many miles were you. i. was 117 miles from the release point. My case could have been many things. Tossed them at 100 and tired them out. They could have caught a bug on the training truck. Who knows. I am happy they all came back. Three clocked together. Hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Do they release all the birds from the same point. I believe there were two releases 7:30 and eight


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Is it to late for me to medicate I was thinking 3 days for canker and cocidisis not sure of spelling and one day of respitory. Then probiotics for the rest of the days.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't do too bad I was in the middle but thats all I was looking for with the birds this week I couldn't expect too much out of them when alot of guys had their birds out to the station and my birds had never been within 90 miles of it. So a lil over 8 mins behind the winner even after coming from the back I feel wasn't too bad. 

As for the 2 releases there is another small combine that went up at 7:30. I heard they made better times then our combine.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

g-pigeon said:


> Is it to late for me to medicate I was thinking 3 days for canker and cocidisis not sure of spelling and one day of respitory. Then probiotics for the rest of the days.


 IF you can get some 4 and 1 you could treat your birds like hill family said as soon as you get it and see if that helps any for now or wait til next week and see how they do without it and go from there .


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I put the birds up by my ear. I can hear them breathing if they are one inch away from my ear. Is it possible they have a respitory infection.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Stools are normal.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

weather stinks. i have not been able to train at all this week. 
worse yet my car was not working and i had to ride on my motorcycle to work and back yesterday. got home soaked. could not train the birds anyway without a car


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sucks about your car. But I had to go pick up a bird that didn't make it home from the race. A guy in Sandy Hook New Jersey found him and he was going to Staten Island so I met up with him there. I took my other birds with me to toss them I wish the weather was nicer so I could've tossed them in Staten Island but I didn't trust it so I took them back to Brooklyn so they had a 37 mile toss in the rain. I felt they needed to fly they've been in the coop since Saturday.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

i am going to loft fly them this afternoon. i did not want to toss the birds in the rain. i just have six birds i don't want to lose any on a toss.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey I just wanted to give you a heads up just incase you haven't heard. They changed the race from shipping tonight for a Sunday race to shipping Sunday for a Monday race due to the weather.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks. I got the call this morning. I wont be home when the birds get back.i will have to wait till monday after work to find out how i did.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Birds were shipped.won't be home to encourage them to trap.hope they do ok


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got the combine results and it wasn't too good. I was 351 overall vs. 1973 birds 10 mins 48 secs from the win. I see you were just a lil below me but not bad for your first race. But I hope we both do better this week. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was surprised we had such a low shipping total. There's about 15 new flyers who are flying for the first time this year but we're still 24 shippers shy of what we had for the first race last year. So IDK where all the flyers disappeared to. I hope we have a better turn out this week. Also last year there was 2443 birds in the first race.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

the last race i believe there was 1943 birds. I guess the cost of shipping a lot more birds may have been a factor. It is quite expensive to race birds i am finding out. Worth it but expensive. Now i am at work and will not even know when the birds come home till later. they may set on the roof for a minute or two and i will not even know it.the suspense is killing me. do you know what time they were released?


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

one of the guys got his birds home at 11:30. i still hane no idea when mine came home.
how did you do pigeon 0446


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't heard of anybody elses time but I got mine at 11:37. Who did you hear had theirs at 11:30? Mine was about 3 and a half mins slower then last week but it should be alot better since last week we had heavier tail winds. Today the winds were really light and were shifting. And from what I just saw on weatherbug there really wasn't much wind along the whole course. So I'm feeling pretty good right now but we'll see what happens when I go down to the club at 7:30. I also saw a pack of 75 to 100 birds go over at 11:05. I'm thinking they were they other combine since they went up at 8:30. If so my bird will make a speed pretty close to the speed that pack would have made in the other combine.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Goldginger Lofts got his birds at eleven thirty.I still have no idea about my birds


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Atleast now I know that I'm not last since I got him by about 8 mins. Too bad I wasn't 8 mins ahead of him last week I woulda been in the top 10 in the combine. I figured you'd need to clock at 11:25:30 to make the same speed as me. And by 11:33:37 to beat Gold Finger.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

nope mine came in at 11:39 so i must be at the bottom. my guess is they did not trap right away


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats what sucks about not being there you never know how long they took to trap. I've had plenty of times where it's took me 5 to 10 mins to get them to trap while I was here. I'm glad I get them to trap faster now I usually lose about 20 seconds since they land on the roof then jump down. 

You get all your birds back? I shipped 7 and the last one came in at 2:09. I know he did pretty crappy. But I'm just glad he made it back it was a 90 mile jump for him.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The worse time I lost time getting a bird in was when I came in 2nd in the combine after losing over 10 mins on the loft. This was back when we were still using the old clocks with the counter markers. It was a 250 mile race and the bird had won the week b4 so that ment I had to grab him to take the counter marker off and I guess he didn't like that so when he came home the second week I couldn't get near him he just sat on the roof. It was almost like he was laughing at me getting all pissed at him. LoL


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

lol THOSE ARE THE BRAKES I GUESS


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Actually I did not do as bad as I thought I came in 32 , band number 19299 who flew 1301 ypm. and 34 th with bands number 1077 flew 1299ypm. 242 birds were in the race


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> Actually I did not do as bad as I thought I came in 32 , band number 19299 who flew 1301 ypm. and 34 th with bands number 1077 flew 1299ypm. 242 birds were in the race


I know because you were not there you're wondering if they set around before they traped or not? Still good for your second race with only 6 birds.

19299 is from YORK 830 & 836 and 1077 is a sibling to *conditionfreak*'s best last year.

Did they all make it back today?


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes they all made it back


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I ended up 8th in my club with 1422.460ypm. The winner made 1464.245ypm. I was hoping for a better result but oh well still not bad for birds who've only been past 25 miles 3 times. They've been 37 miles twice and they flew the race last week. Plus I only have a small portion of my birds ready for the races in a couple of weeks when they all catch up it'll be better. What was the speed of the winner in your club?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> I know because you were not there you're wondering if they set around before they traped or not? Still good for your second race with only 6 birds.
> 
> 19299 is from YORK 830 & 836 and 1077 is a sibling to *conditionfreak*'s best last year.
> 
> Did they all make it back today?


What was condition's bird off of again. I was thinking if you still want a few breeders that we would work them around the 801 x 836 birds. This would give you a nice family of birds. Not that far to move up into the top 10%. Hopefully you can be home next week for the race. These birds can fly fast. We will be testing them against 700 birds come saturday in ABQ. Can't wait.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I ended up 8th in my club with 1422.460ypm. The winner made 1464.245ypm. I was hoping for a better result but oh well still not bad for birds who've only been past 25 miles 3 times. They've been 37 miles twice and they flew the race last week. Plus I only have a small portion of my birds ready for the races in a couple of weeks when they all catch up it'll be better. What was the speed of the winner in your club?


Nice top 10 finish. Getting them dialed in.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice going 0446


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> What was condition's bird off of again. I was thinking if you still want a few breeders that we would work them around the 801 x 836 birds. This would give you a nice family of birds. Not that far to move up into the top 10%. Hopefully you can be home next week for the race. These birds can fly fast. We will be testing them against 700 birds come saturday in ABQ. Can't wait.


g-pigeon's LL 1077 and condition's LCC 457 father is 1/2 HVR. The other half on the fathers side is YORK 830 and UPC 620. Their mother is Hillfamilyloft"s LL 338 a good racer/breeder and full sister to Buzz's Perfection DRO 1369.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

next week is the 150 mile race. can't wait. 
this sport is addicting imagine if i won or placed in the top ten?
and recieved a envelope that would be awesome. but i am racing against guys that are retired or seem to have the time and money to drive there birds 150 miles and toss them.
tough to do when you are self employed.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

on a sad note a rat must have climbed in and killed one of my birds not any of the ones im racing it was a white homer i had. only 3 months old. it must have gotten in through the trap. there was blood all over my antennas and the birds wings were cut of and the crop was eaten. very gory sight.i am putting a screen on the trap at night from now on. really stinks. its terrible but i am lucky it was not one of my racers.this was the only other bird in the racing loft i was training him for old birds next year.i think it must have been a rat because anything larger could not have gone out after it got in.but the amount of blood all over the place really surprised me. my fault i should have either closed the window or had some hardware cloth over the trap.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

should i be concerned in the day time. i would imagine even if a rat got in it would not be able to catch the birds when they are awake.i have a standard trap in a window in my loft it has the metal bars that let the birds in and does not let them out.i think i will just keep it closed when no birds are out to be safe


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> should i be concerned in the day time. i would imagine even if a rat got in it would not be able to catch the birds when they are awake.i have a standard trap in a window in my loft it has the metal bars that let the birds in and does not let them out.i think i will just keep it closed when no birds are out to be safe


Yes, just last year I had a cooper hawk enter the loft throught he trap and kill a bird. That is not the first time that has happened either.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Always something new to worry about


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I have two birds out.I loft flew them.I think they are nervous and did not trap. I am locking up the loft till tomorrow morning.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

They are on my roof.hope the will be ok.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> on a sad note a rat must have climbed in and killed one of my birds not any of the ones im racing it was a white homer i had. only 3 months old. it must have gotten in through the trap. there was blood all over my antennas and the birds wings were cut of and the crop was eaten. very gory sight.i am putting a screen on the trap at night from now on. really stinks. its terrible but i am lucky it was not one of my racers.this was the only other bird in the racing loft i was training him for old birds next year.i think it must have been a rat because anything larger could not have gone out after it got in.but the amount of blood all over the place really surprised me. my fault i should have either closed the window or had some hardware cloth over the trap.


That sounds more like a raccoon to me. Watch out if that one brings back his family you won't have anything left in the coop. You gotta make sure your coop is locked up tight. I had a park rat came home with my birds yesterday and he must have stuck around and slept on top of the screen on my breeding coop. Well this morning he was half eaten on top of the screen. I'm thinking when I went out to check my birds around 12 last night I probly interupted the raccoon's meal and scared him off. I always make sure everything is locked up but I'm human and I've forgot a latch few times and it was a sad sight. They seam to kill just for the fun of it. It's sickening they way they pile up dead birds and bearly eat anything.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

You'd be surprised how small of an opening a good sized raccoon can fit through. And they are smart as hell if your coop isn't built like Fort Knox and they want to get in they'll get in. But from what you wrote it seams like you left the window open all the time. If so your lucky it took this long for somthing like that to happen.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

yes but the trap is in the window so something can get in if it goes through the barbs but it would not be able to get out. i built a hardware cloth screen. it won't happen again. i am hoping the other two birds come back they were not on the roof this morning. everything was locked so they were not able to trap till i opened it up at 7 this morning.usually the settling cage was in the window area so that probably why i have not had a problem before.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

A '**** or even a house cat will break the bobs on a bobtrap to get get back out, '***** can even lift them back up with there hands. They are very smart, crafty animals.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

all the birds are back thankfully


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

nothing was broken thats why i am thinking a rat. a racoon would probably have eaten or killed more than one bird . i will put out some rat poison outside of the loft.
really bad way to wake up in the morning.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

not telling anybody about sundays race not jinxing it this time ; )


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like this week is gonna be a lil harder with the 10 to 15mph head they are predicting.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

And 150 miles. How many miles are you from the release point.by the waywhat is your name 0446 I'm George.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

If there are 15 mike per hour headwinds.a Bird that flies 50 miles an hour will actually only get about 35 miles per hour. Is that correct.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

If that's the case we may have a 4_5 hour race


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> And 150 miles. How many miles are you from the release point.by the waywhat is your name 0446 I'm George.


My names Walter Cichon 2nd. I fly with my dad under the name Walter Cichon & Son but it should be Walter Cichon & Dad since I do most of the work involved with racing the birds. For the 150 mile race I'm 164.056 miles.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok now I will know where u r on the sheets.I'm sure it will be by the top.I was 117 miles from the release point on the 100 mile race.I wonder how far I will be now


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

You were 9.02 miles shorter them me in the 100 so you'll be about the same in the 150 maybe just a slight difference since the 150 is a lil further south then the 100 so you might be a lil less then 9 miles shorter then me.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> If that's the case we may have a 4_5 hour race


I was thinking 4 to 4 and a half hours for this week. But IDK if my birds have a tough race in them this week. I don't have any of my new guys ready yet so the 7 that flew on Monday and the other 3 who flew the first race are my only ones I can ship. But I didn't like their tosses this week and they are a lil too light for a head wind race if it was another blow home I'd be confident. But you never know I could be pleasantly surprised atleast I hope I am. LoL


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been trying to get Val to send me the BackUp of his winspeed program so I could get the combine results and post them up on my clubs website like I post our results each week. But I don't know why but for whatever reason they act like they don't know how to send it to me. I've been trying since last year when I became club president and took over my clubs website. Here's my clubs results for last week. http://www.lindenhursthpc.com/2011_YB_100_Special.html


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I ended up 8th in my club with 1422.460ypm. The winner made 1464.245ypm. I was hoping for a better result but oh well still not bad for birds who've only been past 25 miles 3 times. They've been 37 miles twice and they flew the race last week. Plus I only have a small portion of my birds ready for the races in a couple of weeks when they all catch up it'll be better. What was the speed of the winner in your club?


I just got the combine results I ended up 50th out of 2082 birds. I can't complain about that with only a small protion of my birds ready for races. Gives me hope for the rest of the season when I get my other birds ready. I also see that I was only 3ypm's from the winner of your club g-pigeon. I take that as an accomplishment since there's some really good flyers in your club. Plus I beat that guy who was on the Tyson show 3 Amigos "Joe Green" by 16 mins.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice Warren you did really well.my same six birds are flying today.they were released at 7.I will probably be setting out on next Weeks special race.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

The birds are fighting the wind today.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> Nice Warren you did really well.my same six birds are flying today.they were released at 7.I will probably be setting out on next Weeks special race.


 It's Walter and thanks I feel I did pretty good concidering I don't feel the 7 birds I've been racing are even close to the best birds I have to fly this year. I just gotta get the others ready. If today was a blow home I coulda put birds from my next two teams in the race but they predicted it was gonna be a tough one so I played it safe and kept them home they'll go next week. So I'm hoping the 7 birds who flew last week and the bird who took a week to get home from the first race keep me near the top of the sheet so I don't fall too far behind for average speed. 



g-pigeon said:


> The birds are fighting the wind today.


And yeah they are I saw the forcast a few days ago so I started putting on a lil more weight not too much just enough to give them a lil more fat to fly on. I hope it works out.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Its 10:41 do we know where r birds r. I'm outside waiting.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I got one Bird in at 10:55 band number 1077


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got 2 at 11:03 Idk how good they are but they came way b4 I was expecting them so thats a good thing I guess. To do better then 40mph with that pretty good head wind seams pretty good to me. I had 6 out of the 8 I sent home as of 20 mins ago.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just checked and the other 2 were in the coop so I'm happy to get all my guys home within clocking time in a race I think was pretty hard. The one thing I don't like is the first 2 birds don't look tired. From what I've seen that means they didn't put their all into the race so Idk I guess I'll see how they did in about an hour.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I have 2 birds back I came in 26th


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was 7th and 8th. So I moved up one spot from last week. Not bad but I thought they would have been better then that when I first clocked them. The thing that surprised everybody is that I had all my birds home so soon. Most of the guys were still out close to half their birds when they left to go to the club.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

yes thats great you had them all back. i have 5 of my 6 birds back. but they do not look great. i believe they may have a cold i heard some sneezing last night in the coop. they will be on meds this week and will not be racing till next week.will you be in the money race this week. i believe 300.00 for six birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

No I don't fly that race or the money race the week after that one. I don't like that it's so early in the season. You only have 2 150 mile races b4 it and they jump the birds out to 300 miles. I don't like putting my birds into 300's until they atleast flew the 200. This year is even worse since they pushed back the season a week they only had one 150 b4 it. They really should have pushed all the money races back with the schedule.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm about to go out and pack my 2nd and 3rd team to try to get them ready for this week I hope we get a blow home since they've only been out to 25 miles as of right now. I say it every year I've gotta start training earlier but I always wait till last minute and it messes me up in the first few races. Plus it sucks losing a bird you've had for 9 months thats all moulted out and looking beautiful. I'm gonna train them young when they don't look like champs and your not really attached to them yet. This way it doesn't hurt as much when they get lost from a toss.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

in my club you have to fly the money race but if you are a first year flier you don't.
i agree its to early to fly them


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

next year i will try the light system as well.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

my one bird was in the top 13%. getting there slowly. i am hoping after the meds and one week of strong training my birds will be back in better shape.I hope my 6th bird returns today.
having only six racers i am pretty attached to all of them.
after reviewing what i did this year i can see some improvements i need to make for next year.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

So, what order did they come in and who is still out? 

I hope you can get them all back into shape for the races.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

My birds are about ready to start moving out again. They have had two days Canker meds followed by a full 10 days of antibiotics for the respitory problem, three days of ACV and today was their first of three days of probios. I flaged them this morning just to push them a little and when they landed only one bird was panting. I had one hit a wire three days ago so I figure that was probably him.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> my one bird was in the top 13%. getting there slowly. i am hoping after the meds and one week of strong training my birds will be back in better shape.I hope my 6th bird returns today.
> having only six racers i am pretty attached to all of them.
> after reviewing what i did this year i can see some improvements i need to make for next year.


 I wasn't gonna train the 8 birds that flew the race for me but they looked pretty good today when I was packing the other two teams so they went on the 37 mile toss with the other guys. I'm thinking this week I'll ship 8 of the 10 who have flown a race this year with 12 new ones. I hope your 6th guy made it back today.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

hey ace
1077 was first
1076 was second
19268 was third
the other 2 came later not sure what order
1075 19257
the birds came back and they looked worn out. i am thinking they may have a respitory issue. i will treat them for antibiotics for 5 days then pro biotics for 4-5 days with some vitamins. hopefully they will be ready


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Can i do light training while they are antibiotics. i can toss them from work about 17-18 miles. i rested them today and yesterday just some loft flying. or should i wait one or 2 more days. they are already looking better. there is no discharge (never was)and the stool looks good . but they do not have a pink keel. the coop is vented and i have fans drawing in fresh air.the feed is purina gold which is the lower protein higher carbs. i hope the last one makes it back that would make my day.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I would loft fly them and see how they act. If they loft fly well and are not panting bad when they land they should be fine for 17-18 miles. It is ok to fly them on the antibiotics just don't push or stress them.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think you picked the right week to give them a break. The race today was pretty tough the birds were all broken up and they took longer then they did last week. I came in 7th 9th and 14th but I'm still out 3 out of 10 I shipped one is the bird who was 8th in the 2nd 100 mile race. The winds were in their face but no where near as hard as last week. I'm thinking they hit fog up there this morning.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I heard this was a bad race. but i must say you really do pretty well even when you start training late. my club members mentioned on the last race the birds were released a bit to early they said it should be at least a half hour after sunrise. i lost one bird on the previous race.i now only have five birds. how many more races are left is it two regular and 2 special races?


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

my birds have only been loft flown a few times last week. i was medicating them and wanted them to recuperate .i tossed them from 18 miles today. the last few day i have noticed that the birds are flying quite a bit faster. i am hoping this continues till sunday when they will have there first 200 mile race. now they could be flying faster because they are excited to be out again. i will know on sunday. i am hoping they keep up with your birds 0446


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> I heard this was a bad race. but i must say you really do pretty well even when you start training late. my club members mentioned on the last race the birds were released a bit to early they said it should be at least a half hour after sunrise. i lost one bird on the previous race.i now only have five birds. how many more races are left is it two regular and 2 special races?


Yeah I've gotta change it up a lil next year and get atleast one team out to station atleast a few weeks b4 the race. My bird held their own never being off the Island aside from races but they guys who've been out there a few time have an advantage in the first few races. And why give them an advantage when I can get ym bird there as well. I'm still missing 2 from yesterday they are nestmates and their brother who I flew last year never did anything either. So I'm not liking them in my breeding program but I do like how they raise big healthy babies so I'm thinking they are gonna be pumpers next year. As for races there's 3 clubs a 200, 250, and 300 and 3 specials a 200, 150, and 200. 



g-pigeon said:


> my birds have only been loft flown a few times last week. i was medicating them and wanted them to recuperate .i tossed them from 18 miles today. the last few day i have noticed that the birds are flying quite a bit faster. i am hoping this continues till sunday when they will have there first 200 mile race. now they could be flying faster because they are excited to be out again. i will know on sunday. i am hoping they keep up with your birds 0446


My birds have been getting tossed everyday no matter what the weather is I think that gave me a lil edge this week with that race we had. I wish they woulda done better but I can't complain. The ones who flew the race got today off since they took a beating on Sunday but they'll be going again tommorrow. I'm treating for cocci today and tommorrow I noticed a few droppings that look to be cocci so I'm treating for it. It's good that your birds are speeding up just hope for an easy race I noticed when my birds speed up on the tosses they do better in fast races and not as good in the though ones. I think they burn themself out flying fast in the beginging of the race. I hope they keep too just don't beat me. lol But even if you beat me your not in my club so your not gonna take my money. But it would be nice to see you beat the guys in your club. I was planning to put 12 new ones with 8 birds that had been race last week but with that weather I only put the 10 birds I had who had flown a race already I wasn't gonna stick any birds in who have never been off the Island. Maybe this week if it's a good blow home.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

How far do you toss them when training them now? If you don't mine me asking.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The 8 birds I have left who've raced and the other 21 guys I think are race ready go 25 miles. But I still have 3 teams that aren't out that far yet. One of those teams being my 17 IF Convention birds. I'm planning on getting them into the 150 thats in 4 weeks. Usually the guys who are being raced would be going 2 to 3 times a day 25 miles. But I see somthing aint right with the birds so I'm taking it a lil easier on them right now.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

two or three times a day. wow i wish i could do that. i can only toss once a day.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Birds are on the truck for the 200 mile race.president of my club was looking at my birds.he said they looked good.keil was a nice color. Hoping they do well tomorrow.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

If they let them up tommorrow I think we're in for a hard race. The winds shouldn't be all to bad just 5 to 10 on the side and in the face. But the radar doen't look so good as of right now. I had the winner of the 2010 YB and OB IF Champion Loft put my birds in the crates tonight and he was really impressed with how they handled. He always say they look good but this is the first time he handled my birds. But I'm still stuck with my lil team I started with I wouldn't put any of the new guys who are ready to race into a race like this. Good Luck tommorrow or Monday or whenever they let them up.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

We got our truck in PA, those birds have been there since Saturday! I'm hoping the delay will aid me.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

They shipped one of the money races Thursday night to be released in Somerset, Pa on Sat but they haven't went up yet. I'm glad I didn't have any birds in that race I wouldn't want my birds in a race crate for 3 to 4 days. IDK about todays club race yet since I just got up and haven't called to see if they were released but the radar doesn't look to bad so I'm thinking we'll have a decent 200 mile race today from Carlisle, Pa.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck today. I think it's time for g-pigeon to win his first race.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Birds were released at 9 from 150 miles due to the weather.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> Birds were released at 9 from 150 miles due to the weather.


Let's go 1077 and 1076. That is my prodiction for your first two birds in today.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> Birds were released at 9 from 150 miles due to the weather.


I found that out like a min after my last post. I don't like it my birds didn't need another 150. I have 3 birds in today who I'm getting ready for the LBRA race in 2 weeks that I wanted to get them out to 200 and just train them the next 2 weeks to set them up for the big race. Now all they are gonna have is 2 100's and 3 150's b4 the big race. I really would've liked to get them out to 200 miles b4 the 300 mile money race.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

George,

What is the name of your club and combine?


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Let's go 1076/1077


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

No one has gotten Bird yet.its a breezy day today.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> No one has gotten Bird yet.its a breezy day today.


That being the case I will change my prodiction to 19268 to be your first bird in.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Still no birds for me.THREE birds r in that I have heard of at 12:27 and 12:29 .they are closer than me


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Guy that lives by me did not get any birds yet either.they may have been caught in a storm.this sport is tough.have u heard anything 0446


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

19257 came in at 1:51.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got my first one at 12:55:01 but my second one was 23 mins later. I have 6 out of the 8 I shipped home as of 2:18. They clocked in at 12:55:01, 1:18:30, 1:26:21, 1:32:37, 1:37:15, and 2:18:19. I heard of 2 guys who beat me that were out about 10 miles past me who clocked with in 6 mins of me so they got me. One of them is in my club the other is in another club. So my bird doesn't look too bad bad but I feel she coulda done better in a 200. She looks like she didn't go anywhere she coulda used the extra 50 miles.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm going to the club now I'll have the results in a couple of hours.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

The birds were really spread out today. The story down at the club was that the birds hung at the station and left in 8 groups. The last group was still there 45 mins after they were released. I shipped the 8 birds who have flown all 5 races so far and ended up 2nd, 5th, 9th, 20th and 24th out of 182 birds in the club. I'm still missing one bird I was thinking she'd do good today since she was my 3rd bird home and 14th in the race last week but I guess not. I hope she comes home she's one of my money birds for the race in 3 weeks. On the bright side my first 2 and 4th bird home today are auction birds for the money race in 2 weeks so I have high hopes in that race. But anything can happen.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> The birds were really spread out today. The story down at the club was that the birds hung at the station and left in 8 groups. The last group was still there 45 mins after they were released. I shipped the 8 birds who have flown all 5 races so far and ended up 2nd, 5th, 9th, 20th and 24th out of 182 birds in the club. I'm still missing one bird I was thinking she'd do good today since she was my 3rd bird home and 14th in the race last week but I guess not. I hope she comes home she's one of my money birds for the race in 3 weeks. On the bright side my first 2 and 4th bird home today are auction birds for the money race in 2 weeks so I have high hopes in that race. But anything can happen.


Congratulations and good luck. Our auction birds have been sitting at the race station for 2 days, I hope they are let out tomorrow and that I do good! You never know who you will loose I lost all my diploma birds but one, and hes on the race truck right now so who knows if he comes home as well.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Congratulations and good luck. Our auction birds have been sitting at the race station for 2 days, I hope they are let out tomorrow and that I do good! You never know who you will loose I lost all my diploma birds but one, and hes on the race truck right now so who knows if he comes home as well.


The money race they shipped on Thursday was supoosed to be a 300 but they let them up today at the 150 at 11:15 in the morning and as of 4:00 as far as I know there was only 2 birds clocked. Idk whats going on with these birds this year all the races seam to be messed up with the birds coming in far apart. I've been right up there each week getting multiple birds in the top 10 positions in the club and multiple birds in the top 10% in the combine. But time wise I don't feel like I'm doing too good. Like today I was 10 mins from the winner and had 2nd 5th and 9th. Last week I was 7th and 9th and 14th and was 20 mins behind. But I'm in the lead by over 30 mins for average speed even though I only have a small part of my team ready to race and I wouldn't call these 8 birds my better birds. I think I've got way better birds in the other 70 that haven't seen a race yet. I've got 20 that are ready to race but I need a race where they have a chance to make it not one of these hard race that we've had for the past few weeks.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> George,
> 
> What is the name of your club and combine?


He flys in the East Meadow Club and The Long Island Combine. His club is one of the few that I don't have the results for on Long Island along with the Long Island Combine because the Secretary doesn't know how to send them to me even though me an another guy with a website with the local results have told him how to send them to us multiple times.

Here's my club's results page. It also has a link to the results from other local clubs. http://www.lindenhursthpc.com/Race_Results_0C2J.html


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

1076 is back as well.the 3 other birds are not back yet.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

They were released at 11:15 today? I thought they were released at 9am


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes our birds were let out at 9:00. But they also had the SNF Bond race and SNF 2 Bird Derby. That they shipped on Thursday night and was suposed to go up on Saturday at the 300 but they held them up and today it was still too bad out at the 300 so they took them all the way back to the 150 and let them up at 11:15. And the Suffolk Nassau Combine went up at 9:45 and those birds took longer then the lead birds in our combine aswell. I heard they were 30 mins slower then the winners in our combine.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Who won your club and what speed did they make?


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I was not able to go and get clocked in today.my son had a football game I had to take him to.I will find out tomorrow


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

What a bad day for racing.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah it was but I can't complain coming in 2nd and having 3 birds in the top 9 and I know I beat the winner of one club in our combine the Staten Island Club I made 1228ypm and the winner there made 1204ypm. Plus I passed up the one guy who was ahead of me for average speed. I was 13 mins behind now I'm 29 mins ahead of the next closest guy after 5 of the 10 races. Last year when I won I was 2nd and 15 mins behind after 5 races and had a bunch of ppl within 10 mins of me. But I pulled away after the 5th race to win. I'm actually surprised I was only hoping this small group of birds would keep me close until I got more birds ready but they've put me way out into the lead.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

All birds except 1077 are back.its true don't have favorites


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> All birds except 1077 are back.its true don't have favorites


Don't count him out yet. I hope you see him again. Next Time you ask me if you should send this bird or that bird I'm going to say don't ask me......


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Its not your fault. I wanted to send him as well.I had high hopes for this week.he may be back soon.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> Don't count him out yet. I hope you see him again. Next Time you ask me if you should send this bird or that bird I'm going to say don't ask me......


Don't even get me started Mark, I lost me diploma grizzle like that.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

g-pigeon said:


> its true don't have favorites


I agree! I lost my favorite on the "one more toss and we are ready to race" toss the week before the first race!! His brothers are doing pretty well for me though.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

next year i need to start with more than 6 birds. hopefully i will have a team of 30


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

It seems if you want a team of 30 to start the races with you'd better start out with 60. Not complaining...just seems to be the way the sport is.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

you have a point. but unfortunately my loft is not big enough for that many birds. i was going to start with 35-40. high hopes


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I beat the winner in your club last week. My bird was 15th out of 1727 in the combine the winner in your club was IF President Richie Smith and he was 19th.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

I have 4 birds one of the birds head feathers are molting i may hold him back

that means i will only be sending 3 birds tomorrow not sure. best i could do is 1st 2nd and 3rd(kidding) i will be more than happy to have one in the top 10%


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

well three out of four birds came back from the 250 mile toss. still hoping one will return.
I believe something is of on my birds. Pigeon 0446 you said when your birds come back they look very fresh. Mine really looked exhausted. one returned the following day and even the next day his wings were drooping a bit. I will not be racing anymore this season. I will begin racing again next year hopefully make less mistakes and get my birds in better condition.how did you do 0446 in the 250 mile race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was 2nd, 4th, 6th and 7th in my club. And the day before in the 300 mile money race I was 3rd 5th and 6th. I had 3 out of the 4 birds I shipped on the drop and clocked them within 4 secs of each other but a bird snuck inbetween them on the sheet. And they were only 10 secs out of 2nd. The bird who was 6th in the club on Sunday in the 250 was 5th on Saturday in the 300. So she flew 2 races that totaled 549 miles in 27 hours and 14 mins. And came in the top 6 both times. Plus she had 3 other top 9 finishes to add to these 2 races she flew this weekend. And even after flying the 2 races she still look like she never went anywhere. She's gonna fly another 300 mile money race this Saturday and depending on how she looks she might go in the 150 on Sunday. All I know is she's one heck of a pigeon.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

wow what a great bird.
i guess she will make the breeding loft


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

do you know how many club races are left. is it 2 more?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

There's 3 more club races a 150 this Sunday. Then a 200 then the 300.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Is The 150 A Club Or Special?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> Is The 150 A Club Or Special?


The 150 and 200 are specials and the 300 is a club.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

ok thats what i thought i was just racing the club races because i paid for those. its hard setting it out though.


----------

